

What is the worth of Silicon Valley? - wbl
https://plus.google.com/u/0/111243559990757987039/posts/Av6a7bWXPHX

======
chu
An overly simplistic analysis. To say that "Consumer gains from the new
websites are not high" is simply an exaggeration. Talk to all the people who
can now earn money off unused space through Airbnb. Talk to the people who
shop through Amazon or online because they hate having to go to physical
stores. Talk to kids and adults who can access university courses online. Try
doing online research in 1990 without Google. Try organizing political dissent
without a visible broadcasted online community. Try keeping in touch with all
your old high school friends without social networking. The list goes on and
on.

